# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  رتبه مورد نیاز دانشگاه شریف

## KARIMASADI

سلام من تایپک زدم که بین پزشکی و مهندسی کدوم فهمیدم واس مهندسی میخوام بخونم بعد شروع کردم فیزیکو با قضاتی 99 میخونم شیمیم با اقاجانی 1400  ریاضیم با  اریان تجربیشو میبینم 1400 میبینم ادبیات یکتا عربیم نکته تست 99فلاح تو 1 ماه میبندمش دینیم راحته برام زبانم کلا سرخود بدلدم حتی کنکور اختصاصی زبانم کنکور میدم میخواستم بدونم شریف رتبه چند میخواد برا مهندسی کامپیوتر منطقه 3؟ یا رشته فیزیک خیلی مسائلشو دوست دارم پیچیدشو حالا بجز شریف تهران و امیر کبیر هم چه رتبه ای میخوان و از الان میتونم ؟ چون من تجربی بودم ریاضی فیزیکمم زیاد قوی نبوده شیمیم بد نیست سریع میفهمم عمومیا مشکلی ندارم 
راستش زبانم دوست دارم ولی میگن کار نیست و بدرد نمیخوره مهندسی  بیشتر دوست دارم حالا بهم رتبه ها مورد نظرو بگید و اگه میشه بگید منابع خوبن؟ اها و گسسته و هندسه و امار و با کی ببینم؟ اصلا نمیدونم دروس تخصصیشونو چیکار کنم ریاضی چیزایی که تو تجربی نبودن نظرتون چیه؟ :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام من تایپک زدم که بین پزشکی و مهندسی کدوم فهمیدم واس مهندسی میخوام بخونم بعد شروع کردم فیزیکو با قضاتی 99 میخونم شیمیم با اقاجانی 1400  ریاضیم با  اریان تجربیشو میبینم 1400 میبینم ادبیات یکتا عربیم نکته تست 99فلاح تو 1 ماه میبندمش دینیم راحته برام زبانم کلا سرخود بدلدم حتی کنکور اختصاصی زبانم کنکور میدم میخواستم بدونم شریف رتبه چند میخواد برا مهندسی کامپیوتر منطقه 3؟ یا رشته فیزیک خیلی مسائلشو دوست دارم پیچیدشو حالا بجز شریف تهران و امیر کبیر هم چه رتبه ای میخوان و از الان میتونم ؟ چون من تجربی بودم ریاضی فیزیکمم زیاد قوی نبوده شیمیم بد نیست سریع میفهمم عمومیا مشکلی ندارم 
> راستش زبانم دوست دارم ولی میگن کار نیست و بدرد نمیخوره مهندسی  بیشتر دوست دارم حالا بهم رتبه ها مورد نظرو بگید و اگه میشه بگید منابع خوبن؟ اها و گسسته و هندسه و امار و با کی ببینم؟ اصلا نمیدونم دروس تخصصیشونو چیکار کنم ریاضی چیزایی که تو تجربی نبودن نظرتون چیه؟


*کامپیوتر گزینش بومی هستش 
در مورد رتبه منطقه 3 هم همین بس که رتبه 4 منطقه 3 کنکور 99 نتونست بره کامپیوتر شریف و رفت کامپیوتر تهران
اگه شریف و رشته کامپیوتر میخوای برای 1 شدن باید بخونی و میانگین درصد 85 و حتی 90
از الآن فکر نکنم که بشه و اگه بشه احتمالش خیلی خیلی کمه واقعا با توجه به شرایطی که شما گفتید و باید برید مهندسی شهرستان نه تهران (چون گفتید تغییر رشته ای هستید و....)
تهران و امیر کبیر باید زیر 50 منطقه 3 بشید برای کامپیوترش تقریبا میانگین درصد 75 میخوان 
به نظرم رشته خودتون رو ادامه بدید و یا به دانشگاه های شهرستان راضی باشید(واقعا ارزشش رو نداره برید شهرستان برای مهندسی) و یا همه تلاشتون رو بزارید یا میشه یا نمیشه 
اونجوری که شما میگید حتی نمیدونید دروس رشته ریاضی چی هست پس به نظرم یه ذره با واقع بینی تصمیم بگیرید 
*

----------


## mlt

چند سال پیش مکانیک بیشتر روی دور بود؟


> *کامپیوتر گزینش بومی هستش 
> در مورد رتبه منطقه 3 هم همین بس که رتبه 4 منطقه 3 کنکور 99 نتونست بره کامپیوتر شریف و رفت کامپیوتر تهران
> اگه شریف و رشته کامپیوتر میخوای برای 1 شدن باید بخونی و میانگین درصد 85 و حتی 90
> از الآن فکر نکنم که بشه و اگه بشه احتمالش خیلی خیلی کمه واقعا با توجه به شرایطی که شما گفتید و باید برید مهندسی شهرستان نه تهران (چون گفتید تغییر رشته ای هستید و....)
> تهران و امیر کبیر باید زیر 50 منطقه 3 بشید برای کامپیوترش تقریبا میانگین درصد 75 میخوان 
> به نظرم رشته خودتون رو ادامه بدید و یا به دانشگاه های شهرستان راضی باشید(واقعا ارزشش رو نداره برید شهرستان برای مهندسی) و یا همه تلاشتون رو بزارید یا میشه یا نمیشه 
> اونجوری که شما میگید حتی نمیدونید دروس رشته ریاضی چی هست پس به نظرم یه ذره با واقع بینی تصمیم بگیرید 
> *

----------


## _Joseph_

> چند سال پیش مکانیک بیشتر روی دور بود؟


*کامپیوتر دو ساله رو بورسه
قبلا مکانیک و عمران و برق بودن 
شیمی هم همیشه مخاطب خاص خودشو داشته و خواهد داشت 
روحانی اوایل دولتش میخواست قانونی تصویب کنه که رشته های مهندسی و برن تحت نظارت مستقیق وزارتا صمت ولی اجرایی نشد این قانون
اگه اجرا میشد خیلی خیلی وضع بهتر میشد و اونوقت دیگه هر کسی نمیتونست بره مهندسی بخونه و مهندسی هم  مثل پزشکی میشد (رشته های پزشکی و دندان و دارو و پرستاری و ... تحت نظر مستقیم وزارت بهداشت هستن)
ولی الآن چیزی که شاهد هستیم بازار مهندسی ها که اشباع بود الان اشباع تر هم میشه 
به جایی میرسیم که تورژسانس میشیم*

----------


## KARIMASADI

> *کامپیوتر دو ساله رو بورسه
> قبلا مکانیک و عمران و برق بودن 
> شیمی هم همیشه مخاطب خاص خودشو داشته و خواهد داشت 
> روحانی اوایل دولتش میخواست قانونی تصویب کنه که رشته های مهندسی و برن تحت نظارت مستقیق وزارتا صمت ولی اجرایی نشد این قانون
> اگه اجرا میشد خیلی خیلی وضع بهتر میشد و اونوقت دیگه هر کسی نمیتونست بره مهندسی بخونه و مهندسی هم  مثل پزشکی میشد (رشته های پزشکی و دندان و دارو و پرستاری و ... تحت نظر مستقیم وزارت بهداشت هستن)
> ولی الآن چیزی که شاهد هستیم بازار مهندسی ها که اشباع بود الان اشباع تر هم میشه 
> به جایی میرسیم که تورژسانس میشیم*


عزیز دل میگی واقع بینانه ت رباید اطلاعات کسب کنم که الانم دارم میپرسم  و مشکلی ندارم من شاید اهوازم انتخاب کنم چون استان خوزستانم ولی کلا هدفم تهرانه من زبانم کنکور میدم راحت در میام ولی مونم خوبه یا نه؟ چون زبان اصلا درون حد طرفدار نداره
شریف اوردنو اینا هم با من شما اگ میشه کمک کن چیکار کنم واس هندسه و گسسته و امار و احتمال رشته ریاضی

----------


## mlt

شیمی همیشه جز آخرین رشته های شریفه از لحاظ رتبه...شیمی_فیزیک_ریاضی


> *کامپیوتر دو ساله رو بورسه
> قبلا مکانیک و عمران و برق بودن 
> شیمی هم همیشه مخاطب خاص خودشو داشته و خواهد داشت 
> روحانی اوایل دولتش میخواست قانونی تصویب کنه که رشته های مهندسی و برن تحت نظارت مستقیق وزارتا صمت ولی اجرایی نشد این قانون
> اگه اجرا میشد خیلی خیلی وضع بهتر میشد و اونوقت دیگه هر کسی نمیتونست بره مهندسی بخونه و مهندسی هم  مثل پزشکی میشد (رشته های پزشکی و دندان و دارو و پرستاری و ... تحت نظر مستقیم وزارت بهداشت هستن)
> ولی الآن چیزی که شاهد هستیم بازار مهندسی ها که اشباع بود الان اشباع تر هم میشه 
> به جایی میرسیم که تورژسانس میشیم*

----------


## _Joseph_

> شیمی همیشه جز آخرین رشته های شریفه از لحاظ رتبه...شیمی_فیزیک_ریاضی


*
علوم پایه ش رو خبر ندارم ولی ریاضیات و کاربردش رتبه خوبی میخواد 
فیزیکش هم رتبه خوبی میخواد 
شیمی رو نمیدونم از ریاضی نمیشه رف شیمی فک کنم 
کلا رفتن به علوم پایه خودکشی محسوب میشه در این مملکت 
*

----------


## _Joseph_

> عزیز دل میگی واقع بینانه ت رباید اطلاعات کسب کنم که الانم دارم میپرسم  و مشکلی ندارم من شاید اهوازم انتخاب کنم چون استان خوزستانم ولی کلا هدفم تهرانه من زبانم کنکور میدم راحت در میام ولی مونم خوبه یا نه؟ چون زبان اصلا درون حد طرفدار نداره
> شریف اوردنو اینا هم با من شما اگ میشه کمک کن چیکار کنم واس هندسه و گسسته و امار و احتمال رشته ریاضی


*
گسسته ش رو فقط احتمالش رو بخون با انالیز ترکیبی که مشترک تجربی هست ولی تو گسسته خیلی خفن تر هستش نسبت به تجربی
هندسه رو وللش نخونش فقط بردار از هندسه 3 بردار بخون که شاید تست نیاد ازش اونم
امار احتمال رو میتونی بخونیش ولی منطق ریاضیش رو از ویدیو تدریس استفاده کن 
اینا حداقل کار بودن بعد اون هر چی خوندی بخون فقط از گسسته نظریه اعداد رو بزار اخر هندیه پایه هم که نمیرسی بخونی جهاد کنی هندسه 3 رو اونم ماتریسش رو بخون البته تجربی ها ماتریس نمیخونن ولی راحتته با ویدیو میتونی بخونی 
ولی جای شما بودم تمرکزم رو میزاشتم رو حسابان هندسه گسسته برای شما زیادی سنگینه واقعا 
*

----------


## KARIMASADI

> *
> گسسته ش رو فقط احتمالش رو بخون با انالیز ترکیبی که مشترک تجربی هست ولی تو گسسته خیلی خفن تر هستش نسبت به تجربی
> هندسه رو وللش نخونش فقط بردار از هندسه 3 بردار بخون که شاید تست نیاد ازش اونم
> امار احتمال رو میتونی بخونیش ولی منطق ریاضیش رو از ویدیو تدریس استفاده کن 
> اینا حداقل کار بودن بعد اون هر چی خوندی بخون فقط از گسسته نظریه اعداد رو بزار اخر هندیه پایه هم که نمیرسی بخونی جهاد کنی هندسه 3 رو اونم ماتریسش رو بخون البته تجربی ها ماتریس نمیخونن ولی راحتته با ویدیو میتونی بخونی 
> ولی جای شما بودم تمرکزم رو میزاشتم رو حسابان هندسه گسسته برای شما زیادی سنگینه واقعا 
> *


اخه حسابان دبیری نمیشناسم خوب باشه ریانم مشترک تجربیشو میبینم که دارم حسابانش گیرم نیومد اخه

----------


## _Joseph_

> اخه حسابان دبیری نمیشناسم خوب باشه ریانم مشترک تجربیشو میبینم که دارم حسابانش گیرم نیومد اخه


*
دبیر؟؟ از الآن دبیر نبینید 
ببینید حسابان مثل ریاضی تجربی نیست که تیپ خاصی داشته باشه سوالاش شما باید یه کتاب رو حداقل بزنید تمام تستهای رو تا بتونید از 20 سوال حسابان 15 تاش رو بزنید صرفا دبیر ببینید هیچ نتیجه ای تو حسابان بهتون نمیده برعکس میرید جلسه سوال اشنا میاد میزنیدش ولی غلط زدید و تو دام افتادید اریان حیدری تفاله ترین دبیر برای حسابان هستش*

----------


## KARIMASADI

> *
> دبیر؟؟ از الآن دبیر نبینید 
> ببینید حسابان مثل ریاضی تجربی نیست که تیپ خاصی داشته باشه سوالاش شما باید یه کتاب رو حداقل بزنید تمام تستهای رو تا بتونید از 20 سوال حسابان 15 تاش رو بزنید صرفا دبیر ببینید هیچ نتیجه ای تو حسابان بهتون نمیده برعکس میرید جلسه سوال اشنا میاد میزنیدش ولی غلط زدید و تو دام افتادید اریان حیدری تفاله ترین دبیر برای حسابان هستش*


الان شما میگید چیکار کنم کتاب بگیرم یا فیلم ببینم کتاب کیو بگیرم یا فیلم کیو ببینم داداش والله الان نیاز دارم با کسی که ریاضی بوده و سرش میشه یا کسی که سرش میشه یه چند دقه بحرفم روشن کنه برام همه چیو

----------


## _Joseph_

> الان شما میگید چیکار کنم کتاب بگیرم یا فیلم ببینم کتاب کیو بگیرم یا فیلم کیو ببینم داداش والله الان نیاز دارم با کسی که ریاضی بوده و سرش میشه یا کسی که سرش میشه یه چند دقه بحرفم روشن کنه برام همه چیو


*چی میخوای؟؟ یعنی میخوای کجا و کدوم رشته قبول بشی؟؟ و حاضری براش چه کارایی کنی ؟؟ درضمن پایه درسیت چطوره ؟؟ مخصوصا پایه درسی ریاضی ت؟؟ تو آزمونها ریاضی رو چن میزنی؟؟
من رشته ام ریاضی بود و تو دروس ریاضی شناخت کامل دارم این سوالای بالایی رو جواب بده راهنماییت کنم*

----------


## KARIMASADI

> *چی میخوای؟؟ یعنی میخوای کجا و کدوم رشته قبول بشی؟؟ و حاضری براش چه کارایی کنی ؟؟ درضمن پایه درسیت چطوره ؟؟ مخصوصا پایه درسی ریاضی ت؟؟ تو آزمونها ریاضی رو چن میزنی؟؟
> من رشته ام ریاضی بود و تو دروس ریاضی شناخت کامل دارم این سوالای بالایی رو جواب بده راهنماییت کنم*


ریاضی که تو ازمونا نمیزدم ولی میخوندم پتانسیلشو داشتم درسیه که دوس دارم ازش خسته نمیشم کارم میکنم سریع یاد میگیرم رشته والله غلوم پایه فیزیک دوس دارم  ولی فایده نداره واسم میگی اصلا میگن نرو سمتش همه کامپیوترم بلدم علاقه هم دارم مهندسیش بدم نمیاد
 زبانمم خوبه هرکی میبینه میگه چرا نمیری برنامه نویسی چون برنامه نویسی باید زبانت خوب باشه  دوست دارم شهر تهران باشم چون کارای دیگه هم میخوام کنم که تو تهران فقط میشه مشکلیم ندارم اهواز شاید اصلا اگ داداشم مغازه زد اهواز انتخاب رشته کنم اهواز الان میخوام مثل گاو بخونم فقط درام همین  زبان دوتس دارم برم دنبالش داداش ولی نمیدونم اینده داره یا نه رشته ادبیات زبان انگلیسی بعد الان کلا دروس اختصاصی ریاضی نمیدونم چیکارشون کنم ریاضی ضعیفم فیلم با کی ببینم یا خودم بخونم ؟ هندسه و امار و اینارو چیکار کنم کلا اصلا چی بگیرم کتاب گیجم

----------


## amir.abdaly

قبل از اینکه بخوای بدونی که چقدر بخونی یا چیارو بخونی یا حذف کنی باید مشخص کنی اصلا کدوم رشته وشهر میخوای بری . نه اینکه اگه فلان شد اونجا اگه نه اینجا . دقیق اینو مشخص کن

----------


## _Joseph_

> ریاضی که تو ازمونا نمیزدم ولی میخوندم پتانسیلشو داشتم درسیه که دوس دارم ازش خسته نمیشم کارم میکنم سریع یاد میگیرم رشته والله غلوم پایه فیزیک دوس دارم  ولی فایده نداره واسم میگی اصلا میگن نرو سمتش همه کامپیوترم بلدم علاقه هم دارم مهندسیش بدم نمیاد
> زبانمم خوبه هرکی میبینه میگه چرا نمیری برنامه نویسی چون برنامه نویسی باید زبانت خوب باشه  دوست دارم شهر تهران باشم چون کارای دیگه هم میخوام کنم که تو تهران فقط میشه مشکلیم ندارم اهواز شاید اصلا اگ داداشم مغازه زد اهواز انتخاب رشته کنم اهواز الان میخوام مثل گاو بخونم فقط درام همین  زبان دوتس دارم برم دنبالش داداش ولی نمیدونم اینده داره یا نه رشته ادبیات زبان انگلیسی بعد الان کلا دروس اختصاصی ریاضی نمیدونم چیکارشون کنم ریاضی ضعیفم فیلم با کی ببینم یا خودم بخونم ؟ هندسه و امار و اینارو چیکار کنم کلا اصلا چی بگیرم کتاب گیجم


*
ببین دوست من اینکه شما ریاضی رو سفید میزارید و نمیزنید و نخوانده اید چجوری میگید پتانسیل ریاضی دارید؟؟؟ ریاضی روزنامه نیست که بگید روزنامه نمیخونم ولی بخونمش میتونم بخونم ریاضی علم استدلال منطقی هستش و باید تمرین کنید و طول میکشه بالا بیاد و شما عملا وقتش رو ندارید (مگر اینکه روزی دیگه بالای 15 ساعت مطالعه کنید که نصفشم ریاضی باشه)
شما هم که ریاضی رو سفید میزارید کلا قید رشته های مهندسی رو بزنید چون اگه  برید مهندسی هم تو دانشگاه اصلا به هیچ وجه من الممکن موفق نخواهید شد و خیلی اذیت میشید چون خیلی خیلی با معادلات دیفرانسیل عجیب غریب سرو کله خواهید زد که دروس دبیرستان پیش اون معادلات پشیز هم نیستن مخصوصا اگه رشته های زیر گروه 1 برید مثل عمران و مکانیک و برق و کامپیوتر و ...

دوما زبان انگلیسی برای کامپیوتر مهم هست ولی شما باید ریاضی تون هم خوب باشه برای کامپیوتر و برناتمه نویسی و بتونید مسئله حل کنید

اصلا مهندسی(هندسه دان) یعنی کسی که مسئله ای رو با زبان ریاضی حل کنه 

رشته زبان انگلیسی رشته خوبیه اگه بهش علاقه دارید بازار کار خوبی ه میتونید داشته باشید (بیشتر خود اشتغال)
من پیشنهاد نمیکنم برید رشته ریاضی*

----------


## KARIMASADI

> قبل از اینکه بخوای بدونی که چقدر بخونی یا چیارو بخونی یا حذف کنی باید مشخص کنی اصلا کدوم رشته وشهر میخوای بری . نه اینکه اگه فلان شد اونجا اگه نه اینجا . دقیق اینو مشخص کن


کی همچین حرفی زده؟ اول کنکور میدی بعد انتخاب رشته شاید اصلا  رتبه مورد نظرو نیوردی حرفت خنده داره داداش من با خیلیا سر این بحث کردم گفتن بخوای فکر رشته بشای گیج میشی بخون هرچی شدی انتخاب کن بهترینشو

----------


## _Joseph_

> کی همچین حرفی زده؟ اول کنکور میدی بعد انتخاب رشته شاید اصلا  رتبه مورد نظرو نیوردی حرفت خنده داره داداش من با خیلیا سر این بحث کردم گفتن بخوای فکر رشته بشای گیج میشی بخون هرچی شدی انتخاب کن بهترینشو


و آخرش هم به جمع بیکار های سرزمین ایران سلام کن 
 :Yahoo (20):

----------


## KARIMASADI

> *
> ببین دوست من اینکه شما ریاضی رو سفید میزارید و نمیزنید و نخوانده اید چجوری میگید پتانسیل ریاضی دارید؟؟؟ ریاضی روزنامه نیست که بگید روزنامه نمیخونم ولی بخونمش میتونم بخونم ریاضی علم استدلال منطقی هستش و باید تمرین کنید و طول میکشه بالا بیاد و شما عملا وقتش رو ندارید (مگر اینکه روزی دیگه بالای 15 ساعت مطالعه کنید که نصفشم ریاضی باشه)
> شما هم که ریاضی رو سفید میزارید کلا قید رشته های مهندسی رو بزنید چون اگه  برید مهندسی هم تو دانشگاه اصلا به هیچ وجه من الممکن موفق نخواهید شد و خیلی اذیت میشید چون خیلی خیلی با معادلات دیفرانسیل عجیب غریب سرو کله خواهید زد که دروس دبیرستان پیش اون معادلات پشیز هم نیستن مخصوصا اگه رشته های زیر گروه 1 برید مثل عمران و مکانیک و برق و کامپیوتر و ...
> 
> دوما زبان انگلیسی برای کامپیوتر مهم هست ولی شما باید ریاضی تون هم خوب باشه برای کامپیوتر و برناتمه نویسی و بتونید مسئله حل کنید
> 
> اصلا مهندسی(هندسه دان) یعنی کسی که مسئله ای رو با زبان ریاضی حل کنه 
> 
> رشته زبان انگلیسی رشته خوبیه اگه بهش علاقه دارید بازار کار خوبی ه میتونید داشته باشید (بیشتر خود اشتغال)
> من پیشنهاد نمیکنم برید رشته ریاضی*


عجب من میگم خوندن درسارو رتبه اوردنو به من بسپار منابع درسارو بگو شما عینه مشاور جوری میگیدد استغفرالله انگار خدایید تا تهشو دیدید شما به من منابع معرفی کنید بقیش با من من شاید اصلا برم مهندسی کامپیوتر اهواز میگم زبانم من صحبت کردم گفت کنار ریاضی میتونی با گرفتن مدرک تافل تهش ایلتس راحت شی جع ارزشی داره بری تا دکترا بخخونی واسش من میتونم زبانمو تو یک سال فول کنم بره من الان انگلیسی میتونم صحبت کنم مثل اب ولی نمیشه بهش تکیه کرد من میخوام مهندسیو بخونم شما فقط منابغو پیشنعاد بدید

----------


## _Joseph_

> عجب من میگم خوندن درسارو رتبه اوردنو به من بسپار منابع درسارو بگو شما عینه مشاور جوری میگیدد استغفرالله انگار خدایید تا تهشو دیدید شما به من منابع معرفی کنید بقیش با من من شاید اصلا برم مهندسی کامپیوتر اهواز میگم زبانم من صحبت کردم گفت کنار ریاضی میتونی با گرفتن مدرک تافل تهش ایلتس راحت شی جع ارزشی داره بری تا دکترا بخخونی واسش من میتونم زبانمو تو یک سال فول کنم بره من الان انگلیسی میتونم صحبت کنم مثل اب ولی نمیشه بهش تکیه کرد من میخوام مهندسیو بخونم شما فقط منابغو پیشنعاد بدید


باشه دوست من خود دانی 
من مشاور نیستم به عنوان کسی که تهش رو دیدم و اقلا سه چهار پیرهن از شما هم تو زمینه برنامه نویسی هم تو رشته ریاضی پاره  کردم خواستم راهنماییتون کنم تا 4 سال دیگه نیایید بگید هیشکی به من این حرف ها رو نزد اونزمان 
به هر حال 
حسابان : دو جلدی هات داگ خیلی سبز فیلم: مجید رفعتی و یا ثابتی 
گسسته : پیشنهاد نمیکنم بخونیش ولی اگه خواستی بخونی میکرو گاج  برای متوسط و خیلی سبز سطح قویتر  فیلم : جلالی
هندسه  : پیشنهاد نمیکنم بخونیش ولی اگه میخوای بخونیش هندسه میکرو گاج برای متوسط و هندسه جامع مهرو ماه سطح بالاتر فیلم: دبیر خوبی نداریم برای هندسه ولی ثابتی و کبریایی بد نیستن
این منابع ساده ترین های کنکور هستن اگه باهاشون نفهمیدید برید کتاب درسی بگیرید تمارینش رو حل کنید

----------


## KARIMASADI

> باشه دوست من خود دانی 
> من مشاور نیستم به عنوان کسی که تهش رو دیدم و اقلا سه چهار پیرهن از شما هم تو زمینه برنامه نویسی هم تو رشته ریاضی پاره  کردم خواستم راهنماییتون کنم تا 4 سال دیگه نیایید بگید هیشکی به من این حرف ها رو نزد اونزمان 
> به هر حال 
> حسابان : دو جلدی هات داگ خیلی سبز فیلم: مجید رفعتی و یا ثابتی 
> گسسته : پیشنهاد نمیکنم بخونیش ولی اگه خواستی بخونی میکرو گاج  برای متوسط و خیلی سبز سطح قویتر  فیلم : جلالی
> هندسه  : پیشنهاد نمیکنم بخونیش ولی اگه میخوای بخونیش هندسه میکرو گاج برای متوسط و هندسه جامع مهرو ماه سطح بالاتر فیلم: دبیر خوبی نداریم برای هندسه ولی ثابتی و کبریایی بد نیستن


ثابتی حسابان که نکته تسته

----------


## _Joseph_

> ثابتی حسابان که نکته تسته


صفر تا صدش رو ببین

----------


## KARIMASADI

> باشه دوست من خود دانی 
> من مشاور نیستم به عنوان کسی که تهش رو دیدم و اقلا سه چهار پیرهن از شما هم تو زمینه برنامه نویسی هم تو رشته ریاضی پاره  کردم خواستم راهنماییتون کنم تا 4 سال دیگه نیایید بگید هیشکی به من این حرف ها رو نزد اونزمان 
> به هر حال 
> حسابان : دو جلدی هات داگ خیلی سبز فیلم: مجید رفعتی و یا ثابتی 
> گسسته : پیشنهاد نمیکنم بخونیش ولی اگه خواستی بخونی میکرو گاج  برای متوسط و خیلی سبز سطح قویتر  فیلم : جلالی
> هندسه  : پیشنهاد نمیکنم بخونیش ولی اگه میخوای بخونیش هندسه میکرو گاج برای متوسط و هندسه جامع مهرو ماه سطح بالاتر فیلم: دبیر خوبی نداریم برای هندسه ولی ثابتی و کبریایی بد نیستن
> این منابع ساده ترین های کنکور هستن اگه باهاشون نفهمیدید برید کتاب درسی بگیرید تمارینش رو حل کنید


داداش من زبانو دارم خوب کافیه شهاب اناری اختصاصیشو بخونم راحت بالا 80 میزنم بقیشم عمومیه پارسال کنکور زبان که 1 هفته کلا درسارو خوندم زبان ولی نخوندم  تخصصی 40 زدم بخونم راحت در میام ولی این راحته میخوام کنارش ریاضیم بدم بینم چی در میام چیزی که نشد تهش میرم زبان واس همین بین پزشکیو مهندسی مونده بودم پزشکیم هم من هم تو میدونیم نخوابیم 24 ساعت بخونی احتمالش کمه در بیای چون اینقدر هست که بهترین مدارس بهترین دبیرا و 3ساله یا میخونن یا از اول سال عالی خوندن که نمیشه بشون رسید

----------


## _Joseph_

> داداش من زبانو دارم خوب کافیه شهاب اناری اختصاصیشو بخونم راحت بالا 80 میزنم بقیشم عمومیه پارسال کنکور زبان که 1 هفته کلا درسارو خوندم زبان ولی نخوندم  تخصصی 40 زدم بخونم راحت در میام ولی این راحته میخوام کنارش ریاضیم بدم بینم چی در میام چیزی که نشد تهش میرم زبان واس همین بین پزشکیو مهندسی مونده بودم پزشکیم هم من هم تو میدونیم نخوابیم 24 ساعت بخونی احتمالش کمه در بیای چون اینقدر هست که بهترین مدارس بهترین دبیرا و 3ساله یا میخونن یا از اول سال عالی خوندن که نمیشه بشون رسید


ببین اگه میخوای مدرک بگیری فقط برو همون اهواز یه حسابداری بگیر که به احتمال زیاد هم به کارت بیاد اگه برای مدرک نمیخوای بخونی هدفگذاری کن و بخون 
تمام 
دیگه حرفی ندارم بزنم برات

----------


## KARIMASADI

> ببین اگه میخوای مدرک بگیری فقط برو همون اهواز یه حسابداری بگیر که به احتمال زیاد هم به کارت بیاد اگه برای مدرک نمیخوای بخونی هدفگذاری کن و بخون 
> تمام 
> دیگه حرفی ندارم بزنم برات


حله ممنون

----------


## sina_u

> ریاضی که تو ازمونا نمیزدم ولی میخوندم پتانسیلشو داشتم درسیه که دوس دارم ازش خسته نمیشم کارم میکنم سریع یاد میگیرم رشته والله غلوم پایه فیزیک دوس دارم  ولی فایده نداره واسم میگی اصلا میگن نرو سمتش همه کامپیوترم بلدم علاقه هم دارم مهندسیش بدم نمیاد
>  زبانمم خوبه هرکی میبینه میگه چرا نمیری برنامه نویسی چون برنامه نویسی باید زبانت خوب باشه  دوست دارم شهر تهران باشم چون کارای دیگه هم میخوام کنم که تو تهران فقط میشه مشکلیم ندارم اهواز شاید اصلا اگ داداشم مغازه زد اهواز انتخاب رشته کنم اهواز الان میخوام مثل گاو بخونم فقط درام همین  زبان دوتس دارم برم دنبالش داداش ولی نمیدونم اینده داره یا نه رشته ادبیات زبان انگلیسی بعد الان کلا دروس اختصاصی ریاضی نمیدونم چیکارشون کنم ریاضی ضعیفم فیلم با کی ببینم یا خودم بخونم ؟ هندسه و امار و اینارو چیکار کنم کلا اصلا چی بگیرم کتاب گیجم


این حرفهایی که میزنی یعنی تحقیق درستی نکردی.
برای کامپیوتر شریف خیلی باید دروسو بالا بزنی. بعد درصدا رو با تجربی مقایسه نکن. سطح سوالات کنکور ریاضی بالاتر هست به همین سادگی نمیتونی بالا بزنی.
باید بشینی شدید تو بازه زمانی معقول بخونی تازه شاید قبول بشی.
در مورد زبان هم زبان انگلیسی خیلی ربطی به برنامه نویسی نداره.
تو کامپیوتر هم بیشتر درسها ربطی به برنامه نویسی نداره  و بعضی درسها به  برنامه نویسی مربوط هست مثل  گسسته تو ریاضیات  و درسهای تخصصی مثل طراحی الگوریتم و ... . بقیه به مبانی کامپیوتر مربوط هست.
برای قبول شدن تو دانشگاه های تاپ باید خیلی درس بخونی.
تو تاپیک قبلیت هم گفتم تنها راه پذیرش گرفتن تو دانشگاههای خارج فقط قبول شدن تو دانشگاهی مثل شریف نیست حتی اگه دانشگاه مطرح هم قبول نشی میتونی ارشد بخونی و دانشگاه بهتر قبول شی و فعالیت جانبی داشته باشی و پذیرش بگیری.
که اونو بری تو رشته و با تحقیق خودت متوجه میشی باید چیکار کنی.

----------


## KARIMASADI

> این حرفهایی که میزنی یعنی تحقیق درستی نکردی.
> برای کامپیوتر شریف خیلی باید دروسو بالا بزنی. بعد درصدا رو با تجربی مقایسه نکن. سطح سوالات کنکور ریاضی بالاتر هست به همین سادگی نمیتونی بالا بزنی.
> باید بشینی شدید تو بازه زمانی معقول بخونی تازه شاید قبول بشی.
> در مورد زبان هم زبان انگلیسی خیلی ربطی به برنامه نویسی نداره.
> تو کامپیوتر هم بیشتر درسها ربطی به برنامه نویسی نداره  و بعضی درسها به  برنامه نویسی مربوط هست مثل  گسسته تو ریاضیات  و درسهای تخصصی مثل طراحی الگوریتم و ... . بقیه به مبانی کامپیوتر مربوط هست.
> برای قبول شدن تو دانشگاه های تاپ باید خیلی درس بخونی.
> تو تاپیک قبلیت هم گفتم تنها راه پذیرش گرفتن تو دانشگاههای خارج فقط قبول شدن تو دانشگاهی مثل شریف نیست حتی اگه دانشگاه مطرح هم قبول نشی میتونی ارشد بخونی و دانشگاه بهتر قبول شی و فعالیت جانبی داشته باشی و پذیرش بگیری.
> که اونو بری تو رشته و با تحقیق خودت متوجه میشی باید چیکار کنی.


من کلا شیرازم شهرشو دوست دارم اصفهان دیگه کرج  مشکلی ندارم اهوازم میتونم برم کلا میخوام تلاش کنم الان یکم منابع واسه ریاضی که حسابان و ریاضی پایست معرفی کنید  هندسه گسسته و امار و کلا فیزیک ریاضی فیزیکو که قضانی میخوام ببینم ریاضیم میخواستم اریان ببینم 80 درصد حسابانو خودش گفته میگه 20 درصده که با کتاب فوقش میخونمش ولی نمیدونم دبیر ریاضی دیگه ای قشنگ حسابان ببینم یا نه همینارو مشکل دارم درسا اختصاصی ریاضی که تا حا نخوندم منبع واسشون سراغ ندارم

----------


## sina_u

> من کلا شیرازم شهرشو دوست دارم اصفهان دیگه کرج  مشکلی ندارم اهوازم میتونم برم کلا میخوام تلاش کنم الان یکم منابع واسه ریاضی که حسابان و ریاضی پایست معرفی کنید  هندسه گسسته و امار و کلا فیزیک ریاضی فیزیکو که قضانی میخوام ببینم ریاضیم میخواستم اریان ببینم 80 درصد حسابانو خودش گفته میگه 20 درصده که با کتاب فوقش میخونمش ولی نمیدونم دبیر ریاضی دیگه ای قشنگ حسابان ببینم یا نه همینارو مشکل دارم درسا اختصاصی ریاضی که تا حا نخوندم منبع واسشون سراغ ندارم


تو دروس ریاضی و فیزیک نشستن تست زدن و تحلیل کردن سوالات مهمه خیلی منابع مختلف فرقی ندارن.بیشتر به خودت مربوط میشه سطحتت چقدر هست و با کدوم راحت تری.
بنده خدا براتون تاپیک زده. سوالات هم داره جواب میده. ازش استفاده کنین.
معرفی بهترین منابع برای کنکور 1400 نظام جدید | یکبار برای همیشه

----------


## KARIMASADI

> تو دروس ریاضی و فیزیک نشستن تست زدن و تحلیل کردن سوالات مهمه خیلی منابع مختلف فرقی ندارن.بیشتر به خودت مربوط میشه سطحتت چقدر هست و با کدوم راحت تری.
> بنده خدا براتون تاپیک زده. سوالات هم داره جواب میده. ازش استفاده کنین.
> معرفی بهترین منابع برای کنکور 1400 نظام جدید | یکبار برای همیشه


داداش گلم من میخوام این درسارو فیلم ببینم که گفتمت وگرنه میدونم کتاب چی بخونم که ضعیفم با کتاب طول میکشه دبیر بهتره گفتم اگه میشناسید دبیر واس همین پرسیدم

----------


## Shah1n

> داداش گلم من میخوام این درسارو فیلم ببینم که گفتمت وگرنه میدونم کتاب چی بخونم که ضعیفم با کتاب طول میکشه دبیر بهتره گفتم اگه میشناسید دبیر واس همین پرسیدم


سلام دوست عزیز
من خودم دوبار کنکور ریاضی دادمو هر دوبار هم انتخاب رشته کردم
به عنوان فردی که ریاضی بوده بهت میگم فیلم نبین اصلا
تو رشته ریاضی فیلم فقط بدرد این میخوره که جاهایی که از رو کتاب خیلی نامفهوم بود برات ببینی که چی به چیه
من فیزیک نه دبیر مدرسه داشتم و نه حتی فیلم دیدم براش اما بالاترین درصدم بود و 65 درصد زدم
به نظر این حقیر بشین سوالا رو تحلیل کن
اینکه خودت کشفش کنی و بفهمی چیه موندگارتره تو ذهنت و راحتتر تست حل میکنی تا اینکه اول فیلم ببینی بعد بری سراغ تست اینجوری بیشتر تقلید از نحوه حله تا تحلیل

----------


## Arbba

به عنوان نصیحت فقط میتونم بگم که اول در خودت ببین که میتونی تو دانشگاه هایی مثل تهران و شریف و امیرکبیر بخونی؟ این جاها خیلیییییی اشک در میارن و حتی ساده ترین مباحث رو پیچیده ترین حالت میکنن و جو و فشار خیلی سنگینه چون افراد با ضریب هوشی خیلی خوب رقابت میکنن باهم 
اگه دنبال خواندنی و دانشگاه خوب آوردن فقط بخون تراکتوری بخون شخم بزن همه درسا کسی که رتبه کامپیوتر شریف میخاد باید همه چی بلد باشه حذف و اینا معنا ندارع
و رشته مهندسی شیمی با علوم پایه متفاوته لطفا پشتش بد نگید :Yahoo (4): ))))))))))

----------


## KARIMASADI

> سلام دوست عزیز
> من خودم دوبار کنکور ریاضی دادمو هر دوبار هم انتخاب رشته کردم
> به عنوان فردی که ریاضی بوده بهت میگم فیلم نبین اصلا
> تو رشته ریاضی فیلم فقط بدرد این میخوره که جاهایی که از رو کتاب خیلی نامفهوم بود برات ببینی که چی به چیه
> من فیزیک نه دبیر مدرسه داشتم و نه حتی فیلم دیدم براش اما بالاترین درصدم بود و 65 درصد زدم
> به نظر این حقیر بشین سوالا رو تحلیل کن
> اینکه خودت کشفش کنی و بفهمی چیه موندگارتره تو ذهنت و راحتتر تست حل میکنی تا اینکه اول فیلم ببینی بعد بری سراغ تست اینجوری بیشتر تقلید از نحوه حله تا تحلیل


خوب داداش فیلم نبینم حسابان و هندسه و گسسته وامار  کتاب چی بخرم درسنامه به اندازه و خوب داشته باشن خودمو بالا بکشم؟

----------


## Shah1n

> خوب داداش فیلم نبینم حسابان و هندسه و گسسته وامار  کتاب چی بخرم درسنامه به اندازه و خوب داشته باشن خودمو بالا بکشم؟


من منابع نظام قدیم خوباشو میشناسم اما منابع نظام جدید نه
تاپیک های زیادی هست تو انجمن اونجا هم منابع خوبو نوشتن و هم میتونی بپرسی

----------


## AAT2020

> *
> علوم پایه ش رو خبر ندارم ولی ریاضیات و کاربردش رتبه خوبی میخواد 
> فیزیکش هم رتبه خوبی میخواد 
> شیمی رو نمیدونم از ریاضی نمیشه رف شیمی فک کنم 
> کلا رفتن به علوم پایه خودکشی محسوب میشه در این مملکت 
> *


، اگه بگی اصلا مجاز نشدم کلاسش بیشتر از اینه که بگی رفتم علوم پایه. :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## mlt

علوم پایه کجا؟بستگی داره.مثلا اگه شریف باشه میزنم توی بیو پیجم تا همه ببینن :Yahoo (20): 


> ، اگه بگی اصلا مجاز نشدم کلاسش بیشتر از اینه که بگی رفتم علوم پایه.

----------


## _Joseph_

> ، اگه بگی اصلا مجاز نشدم کلاسش بیشتر از اینه که بگی رفتم علوم پایه.


اگه یه نفر صرفا به خاطر اسم شریف بره به نظرم خرین محض کرده 
ولی یه نفر که علاقه داره چرا که نه 
مریم میرزاخانی هم تو شریف ریاضی خونده بود

----------


## amir.abdaly

> کی همچین حرفی زده؟ اول کنکور میدی بعد انتخاب رشته شاید اصلا  رتبه مورد نظرو نیوردی حرفت خنده داره داداش من با خیلیا سر این بحث کردم گفتن بخوای فکر رشته بشای گیج میشی بخون هرچی شدی انتخاب کن بهترینشو


به نظرم قبل از خوندن برای کنکور یه مشاور برو توجیهت کنه که به هدف نیاز داری . موقع همون انتخاب رشته به حرفم میرسی. قشنگ معلومه میخوای فقط یه مدرک بگیری و تمام. فقط نمیدونم چرا از شریف و امیر کبیر مایه میذاری
معنی ای نداره که بگی بعد کنکور هرچی شد انتخاب میکنم! برای درس خوندنم نیاز به انگیزه ای چیزی هست

----------


## indomitable

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط amir.abdaly


به نظرم قبل از خوندن برای کنکور یه مشاور برو توجیهت کنه که به هدف نیاز داری . موقع همون انتخاب رشته به حرفم میرسی. قشنگ معلومه میخوای فقط یه مدرک بگیری و تمام. فقط نمیدونم چرا از شریف و امیر کبیر مایه میذاری
معنی ای مداره که بگی بعد کنکور هرچی شد انتخاب میکنم! برای درس خوندنم نیاز به انگیزه ای چیزی هست


به طرز فجیعی موافقم.!*

----------

